# Gengetsu pass around



## labor of love

Here's my attempt at knocking some dust off this sub forum, today I am offering up my close to new condition gengetsu 240mm white 2 gyuto for pass around. I'm still working out the terms of the pass around in my head as I've never done a formal pass around before, infact suggestions would be welcome in private or public. The only rules I really have is that participants insure the knife for shipping and I really really would sleep better if I had very regular status updates from participants when the knife is in your possession.....
Now with that being said I'm going to be pretty picky about who participates. I'll elaborate more shortly.
Thanks.


----------



## preizzo

I would love to be part of the passaround! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Godslayer

Jebus 10/10 sign me up. Maybe make it only very very well known and trusted status members. Say several hundred posts and a long term respected member.


----------



## labor of love

preizzo said:


> I would love to be part of the passaround! &#128525;&#128525;



I don't know....you didn't sell me that ikeda I wanted


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> I don't know....you didn't sell me that ikeda I wanted



Just kidding, of course. You're in for sure.


----------



## daveb

Very generous of you. 

You've got mail.


----------



## brianh

I would love to give it a whirl if you would be so kind! Thank you!


----------



## JBroida

One thing that always bothers me about passaround is that you can't ensure the condition of the knife by the time it reaches people. If it's OK, I'd like to offer my sharpening service and checking in on it from time to time, to make sure that it's the way that it should be when people are testing it out. Hopefully I'm not overstepping here.


----------



## preizzo

Tk you man! Are the gengetsu similar to the wakui?? &#128521;


----------



## JBroida

preizzo said:


> Tk you man! Are the gengetsu similar to the wakui?? [emoji6]



Different (entirely different craftsmen) but from the same region... some similarities, but quite a bit that is different


----------



## preizzo

Tk you Jon! Appreciate


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

If there's room for me, I'd love to give it a try.

Rick


----------



## bkultra

I'd be interested, but you'll have to make an exception on the "respected" part.


----------



## chinacats

Would love to be included on this one if it works out...preferably right after one of Jon's tuneups:biggrin:


----------



## valgard

I would like to try the knife if I qualify (not a long term member, much less "respected") and it comes this side of the border (I can see Godslayer asked in).


----------



## labor of love

Jon, you beat me to it-I was going to inquire about what level of involvement you would like. Whatever you're comfortable with would be great for me(and probably everyone).


----------



## Godslayer

valgard said:


> I would like to try the knife if I qualify (not a long term member, much less "respected") and it comes this side of the border (I can see Godslayer asked in).



:knife: If it makes it to Calgary I'll have to pass it on to you with a Sándwich cubano and a poutine.


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> :knife: If it makes it to Calgary I'll have to pass it on to you with a Sándwich cubano and a poutine.



Hope it makes it here.
:hungry: I would take a guess that a Sandwich cubano has some roasted pork inside?


----------



## brainsausage

I'd like to take a swing or two. Thanks Craig!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

If it does end up in Canada I wouldn't mind trying it out for a few days provided the scheduling works out, but if there's already too many I understand. Will send PM shortly


----------



## Chuckles

I would love to give it a try if possible. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## S-Line

I would love to participate if I qualify, it not I totally understand and I will not be offended since I haven't been too active here on the forums. But on the off chance that I do, I would love to give the knife a spin.


----------



## cheflarge

Very gracious offering! I would like an opportunity, if it makes it towards the "Great Lakes". Thanks.

Al


----------



## TheCaptain

Add me to the list if I'm deemed worthy. Chicago area...


----------



## ewebb10

I would love to try it out. I'm probably not what you'd consider an established member but you could hold one of my knives for ransom to make up for it. And you wouldn't have to ship it.


----------



## mc2442

Great of you to offer it up for others use! And of course it is great of Jon to offer his services as well!

I have one of the semi-stainless and got one for the folks.


----------



## labor of love

ewebb10 said:


> I would love to try it out. I'm probably not what you'd consider an established member but you could hold one of my knives for ransom to make up for it. And you wouldn't have to ship it.



Well you live in Louisiana-maybe we could work something out on the side. I live in BR.


----------



## labor of love

What is norm for how long each participant keeps the knife before shipping it? How long do you guys want to hold onto it?


----------



## labor of love

I've been doing some behind the scenes screening/vetting, because some of you guys I'm not too familiar with. Some of y'all have already participated in pass arounds and you obeyed the rules of the pass around(huge plus  ). Senior forum members reached out and more less vouched for a few people that I initially wasn't going to let participate. Unfortunately, there's still a couple of people I just don't feel comfortable with yet. Sorry about that, I really am. If this pass around goes well I have a bunch of other things I want to use for future pass arounds(takeda, gesh 4K stone, etc etc). 
I learned a lot from pass arounds in the past(at one time there was a kato pass around!!!), I was able to try cool stuff that influenced how I viewed jknives and definitely had an effect on future purchases. Knives I most likely wouldn't have bought on my own. But in recent years less and less pass arounds have become the norm for a variety of reasons. In the next week or 2 I'll start making the pass around list-for those that aren't in the list but are still interested in testing gengetsu please feel free to PM me and we can make other arrangements as I don't want to exclude anyone completely.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I surprised that more of you have purchased a Gengetsu. One thing for sure after the passaround, Jon will be selling more of these. I've had mine for a month or so (SS 210) and love it for what it is. A mid weight, well ground, flat profile, laser thin at the edge w/ w nice robust spine. The Kasumi looks cool and seems to hold up well to scratches. The knife get silly, silly sharp. I'm hoping Jon will release more knives from the Gengetsu line.


----------



## Godslayer

labor of love said:


> What is norm for how long each participant keeps the knife before shipping it? How long do you guys want to hold onto it?



7-10 days is fairly normal. although the only pass around ive used is the Dalman one.


----------



## TheCaptain

Mucho Bocho said:


> I surprised that more of you have purchased a Gengetsu. One thing for sure after the passaround, Jon will be selling more of these. I've had mine for a month or so (SS 210) and love it for what it is. A mid weight, well ground, flat profile, laser thin at the edge w/ w nice robust spine. The Kasumi looks cool and seems to hold up well to scratches. The knife get silly, silly sharp. I'm hoping Jon will release more knives from the Gengetsu line.



I have this knife, (White #2) in the 210 version and love it so much I'm thinking about going up to a 240. Figure this is the perfect chance to see if a 240 is for me before pulling the trigger. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

You can't speak of gengetsu greatness without mentioning the handle!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

TheCaptain said:


> I have this knife, (White #2) in the 210 version and love it so much I'm thinking about going up to a 240. Figure this is the perfect chance to see if a 240 is for me before pulling the trigger. :doublethumbsup:



I love a nice pair too. Problem is that once you get good with a gyuto it's hard to go back to other profiles and your now beloved nakiris will grow old and dusty.


----------



## TheCaptain

Mucho Bocho said:


> I love a nice pair too. Problem is that once you get good with a gyuto it's hard to go back to other profiles and your now beloved nakiris will grow old and dusty.



(Buddha face and palms together)...

Just as the ocean can absorb endless drops of rain so can an enthusiast find room in their rotation for additional children...


----------



## labor of love

Ok,
I cleared up space in my inbox. Could everybody start sending me yr addresses so I can get a list organized? I'm thinking 2 weeks per person is adequate time. And if you want to ship it off to the next person early that would be great too 
Once I make the list I can touch base with Jon and figure out what makes the most sense for him and for us.


----------



## chinacats

Not to derail but can someone (Craig?) who's used both white and ss compare the steel and any other noticeable differences (mainly curious about tip geometry, distal taper, etc).


----------



## labor of love

Never used the gengetsu semi. Always wanted to try it. Tk said it was more on the stainless side than the carbon side, if that makes sense.


----------



## labor of love

I think I've responded to everyone that has sent me an address(except rick, who is obviously allowed in the pass around). Still waiting on a few guys.


----------



## preizzo

Sent you a pm this morning!


----------



## labor of love

preizzo said:


> Sent you a pm this morning!



Okay! Anybody else in your neck of the woods want to participate?


----------



## foody518

The semi stainless core does get cloudy


----------



## labor of love

foody518 said:


> The semi stainless core does get cloudy



I want one. Yes, I want one of each


----------



## GRoc

Did this passaround start? I would love to read some reviews on it!


----------



## labor of love

I'm about to get it started.


----------



## sergeysus

Wish I saw this post earlier. I bought one when visiting JKI last week. This knife is just so sweet!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

The pass-around would have just instigated the purchase IMO .... now whether it was SS or Clad ... I choose both ...



sergeysus said:


> Wish I saw this post earlier. I bought one when visiting JKI last week. This knife is just so sweet!


----------



## ashy2classy

Missed the sign up for this...looking forward to folks posting some impressions. 

OT: Can't choose between the Gengetsu, Wakui or Toyama 210 gyuto. If anyone can compare please PM me!


----------



## labor of love

Sorry to everyone that I've been dragging my feet in regards to this pass around. The knife was damaged by a co worker (bent) and I need to send it off for repair.


----------



## labor of love

ashy2classy said:


> Missed the sign up for this...looking forward to folks posting some impressions.
> 
> OT: Can't choose between the Gengetsu, Wakui or Toyama 210 gyuto.



Buy all 3. Seriously. Sell either the wakui or gengetsu after some use.


----------



## valgard

labor of love said:


> Sorry to everyone that I've been dragging my feet in regards to this pass around. The knife was damaged by a co worker (bent) and I need to send it off for repair.


Sorry to hear that, hope it can get repaired without much consequence.


----------



## sergeysus

labor of love said:


> Sorry to everyone that I've been dragging my feet in regards to this pass around. The knife was damaged by a co worker (bent) and I need to send it off for repair.



that sucks.... everyone on this list needs to buy one. Will not be disappointed.


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> Sorry to everyone that I've been dragging my feet in regards to this pass around. The knife was damaged by a co worker (bent) and I need to send it off for repair.



Update! Jon @ JKI repaired the bend and it's ready for pass around! I'll release the order shortly, I suppose it makes sense to start on the west coast. Stay tuned.


----------



## brianh

Great news! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## labor of love

brianh said:


> Great news! Thanks for doing this.



You're welcome(just score a munetoshi BTW) thanks to everybody for being so patient.


----------



## brianh

What do you think of the Mune? Love mine as you know


----------



## labor of love

Ok here's the list as it stands:
1) chinacats
NC
2)brianh
NJ
3)brainsausage 
Maine
4) the captain
Chicago
5) BK ultra
Chicago
6)cheflarge
Michigan 
7) Chuckles
Minneapolis 

S-line and d walker, pm me your addy please.
Waiting to hear back from chinacats, and then it will be underway.


----------



## labor of love

If I'm forgetting anyone in the states that wants to be included in the pass around please PM me. The plan is to work from south to north(no one on the west coast is interested?) then somehow we will get it into Canada. Cool?


----------



## Godslayer

Yeah canada


----------



## chinacats

Sent pm but just read this. I you may want to start with dwalker (believe he's in Atlanta). I'm in Maine now so I can get it from Josh or give it to him when I'm done. I'm stoked, thanks!


----------



## brainsausage

Either way works for me!


----------



## daveb

labor of love said:


> Ok here's the list as it stands:
> 1) chinacats
> NC
> 2)brianh
> NJ
> 3)brainsausage
> Maine
> 4) the captain
> Chicago
> 5) BK ultra
> Chicago
> 6)cheflarge
> Michigan
> 7) Chuckles
> Minneapolis
> 
> S-line and d walker, pm me your addy please.
> Waiting to hear back from chinacats, and then it will be underway.



I would like to make my 240 Stainless/stainless available to those in the passaround that want to compare the two variants. But I don't want to lose sight of the knife for the length of time these entail. PM me when LoL knife is coming your way and we'll arrange details.


----------



## chinacats

daveb said:


> I would like to make my 240 Stainless/stainless available to those in the passaround that want to compare the two variants. But I don't want to lose sight of the knife for the length of time these entail. PM me when LoL knife is coming your way and we'll arrange details.



Awesome offer., I'd love to compare the two before I purchase.


----------



## dwalker

labor of love said:


> Ok here's the list as it stands:
> 1) chinacats
> NC
> 2)brianh
> NJ
> 3)brainsausage
> Maine
> 4) the captain
> Chicago
> 5) BK ultra
> Chicago
> 6)cheflarge
> Michigan
> 7) Chuckles
> Minneapolis
> 
> S-line and d walker, pm me your addy please.
> Waiting to hear back from chinacats, and then it will be underway.



Labor, your box is full.


----------



## cheflarge

Awesome, thanks for doing this! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brianh

W00tz!


----------



## TheCaptain

:thumbsup:


----------



## labor of love

chinacats said:


> Sent pm but just read this. I you may want to start with dwalker (believe he's in Atlanta). I'm in Maine now so I can get it from Josh or give it to him when I'm done. I'm stoked, thanks!



That's cool. We can just start with you anyway. A hand off to brain sausage would be great(or tkern). Considering this pass around is going to be shipped via priority mail geographical proximity isn't too important. Like daveb already stated, for anyone that wants to test his semi gengetsu side by side w my wh2 needs to pm him, additional conditions apply in that case.


----------



## dwalker

Sent PM with address, Labor. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

labor of love said:


> If I'm forgetting anyone in the states that wants to be included in the pass around please PM me. The plan is to work from south to north(no one on the west coast is interested?) then somehow we will get it into Canada. Cool?





Godslayer said:


> Yeah canada



Sounds good :cool2:


----------



## valgard

Godslayer said:


> Yeah canada



cool! Don't forget my sandwich Evan :razz:


----------



## chinacats

labor of love said:


> That's cool. We can just start with you anyway. A hand off to brain sausage would be great(or tkern). Considering this pass around is going to be shipped via priority mail geographical proximity isn't too important. Like daveb already stated, for anyone that wants to test his semi gengetsu side by side w my wh2 needs to pm him, additional conditions apply in that case.



Sweet!


----------



## chinacats

Just a quick update that the knife has arrived. More thoughts to come soon but initial impression is wow. Will use it for dinner tonight and report back soon.


----------



## TheCaptain

Looking forward to your comments chinacats!


----------



## TheCaptain

In anticipation of getting a 240 to try out, I've only used my 210 all weekend.

Nope, didn't even break out any Nakiri. Love this knife. In fact, it's so light I feel very comfortable handling it and an thinking of stepping up to a 240, so again - thanks for the chance to try it!


----------



## ashy2classy

chinacats said:


> Just a quick update that the knife has arrived. More thoughts to come soon but initial impression is wow. Will use it for dinner tonight and report back soon.



Any updates on your impressions of the Gengetsu? REAAALLYY considering snagging one of these.


----------



## chinacats

I realize I've had this knife way too long and will get it moving in the next couple of days. I was holding off a bit until I got DaveB's older SS model for comparison. 

First the passaround is a very nice knife and it came from Jon with a screaming edge. Release is better than I expected, the tip is nice and thin and the knife feels nicely balanced in hand. The knife excels at push/pull cuts.

What I found as downsides may be things that others appreciate. I found it a bit short in both height and length. Is also a bit lighter than I tend to enjoy. That said, the deal breaker for me is the stainless cladding...I realize this is something that many people really like but give me either monosteel or iron cladding.

I mentioned that I've also borrowed a older version off this knife (this model in semi-stainless). This knife is much more to my liking...it weighs about 40g more, is both longer and taller. It too had a wonderfully thin tip. It does wedge a bit but a little bit of thinning would bring it right back to its glory days. 

In summary, the newer knife will be awesome if it ticks the right boxes for you. For me, my next purchase from Jon will likely be my third V2 Kochi

Really want to thank Craig for the passaround opportunity and hope it starts a new trend--actually an old trend that was spoiled by a bad apple a while back.


----------



## labor of love

Josh(brainsausage)has it?


----------



## chinacats

labor of love said:


> Josh(brainsausage)has it?



Not yet...


----------



## brainsausage

Hey ya'll I'm dragging a$$ on this one apologies. So I have both Gengetsu's, and I'm curious if I'm shipping out both to the next in line, or if Daveb's is headed back home?


----------



## labor of love

Well Brianh is next in line for wh2 pass around. I'll pm to see if he's participating in the gengetsu semi from daveB as well.


----------



## brainsausage

Sounds good.


----------



## brianh

Sweet!


----------



## daveb

Keep em together unless somebody doesn't want to.


----------



## brianh

If they're together, no problem keeping them together. Otherwise I'm most interested in the current iteration.


----------



## brainsausage

10-4. It's probably best for to do so for a whole lotta reasons. Very eye opening using them side by side. I'll try to dip outta work tomorrow and get these shipped, but definitely by weds.


----------



## Nemo

brainsausage said:


> Very eye opening using them side by side.



Can you elaborate please?


----------



## labor of love

chinacats said:


> I realize I've had this knife way too long and will get it moving in the next couple of days. I was holding off a bit until I got DaveB's older SS model for comparison.
> 
> First the passaround is a very nice knife and it came from Jon with a screaming edge. Release is better than I expected, the tip is nice and thin and the knife feels nicely balanced in hand. The knife excels at push/pull cuts.
> 
> What I found as downsides may be things that others appreciate. I found it a bit short in both height and length. Is also a bit lighter than I tend to enjoy. That said, the deal breaker for me is the stainless cladding...I realize this is something that many people really like but give me either monosteel or iron cladding.
> 
> I mentioned that I've also borrowed a older version off this knife (this model in semi-stainless). This knife is much more to my liking...it weighs about 40g more, is both longer and taller. It too had a wonderfully thin tip. It does wedge a bit but a little bit of thinning would bring it right back to its glory days.
> 
> In summary, the newer knife will be awesome if it ticks the right boxes for you. For me, my next purchase from Jon will likely be my third V2 Kochi
> 
> Really want to thank Craig for the passaround opportunity and hope it starts a new trend--actually an old trend that was spoiled by a bad apple a while back.





Nemo said:


> Can you elaborate please?


This sums it up.

China or brainsausage, is DaveB's gengetsu a 240mm or 270mm?


----------



## Nemo

Thanks.


----------



## daveb

240


----------



## brianh

Got 'em today!


----------



## labor of love

Captain you are on deck.


----------



## TheCaptain

Fantastic! Email address sent to brianh. Looking forward to trying the knives!


----------



## TheCaptain

They arrived yesterday in the most careful packaging I have ever seen, Will get some feedback out soon.


----------



## labor of love

TheCaptain said:


> They arrived yesterday in the most careful packaging I have ever seen, Will get some feedback out soon.



&#128076;!!! Looking forward to your feedback


----------



## brianh

TheCaptain said:


> They arrived yesterday in the most careful packaging I have ever seen, Will get some feedback out soon.



I don't play around.


----------



## TheCaptain

brianh said:


> I don't play around.



No sir you don't!

I plan on putting both through the paces and getting them sent to the next in line by next Monday. I know Jon offered his sharpening service to keep us stone amateurs honest. Do I ship to him for a tune-up or on to the next in line?

I ask only because I noticed one of the two (don't ask me which, don't remember) seemed duller than the other. I'm hesitant to sharpen someone else's knife since I know I can get stuff decently sharp, but I make no promises on the condition of the cladding...

And again, thanks to Labor of Love and Daveb for this opportunity!


----------



## labor of love

Captain, the white 2 gengetsu is mine and you may sharpen it if you feel confident in what you're doing. I just realized that I never addressed sharpening for the pass around, anyone can sharpen it if they feel the knife needs it. I will say it doesn't need much, usually I touch the gengetsu wh2 up once a week on a gesh 4k and the edge pops back to razor sharpness pretty quickly.


----------



## daveb

Im ok with same. 

Note that carbon G has Kanji on right side as normal. Stainless knanji is on left in that generation of Gengetsu.


----------



## DaveInMesa

I have two questions. Is it too late to get in on this? And, have I been around here long enough to qualify?


----------



## JBroida

if you guys would prefer to have me sharpen it periodically, just let me know and send it my way


----------



## MontezumaBoy

You all are kinda silly if you don't take Mr. JB up on this ..just my $0.02 ... seriously JB = JKI = Gengetsu = :wink:

I personally think the entire pass around is fantastic and commend all involved but when Mr. B is willing to "add" and you all don't take him up on it (FWIW I am not talking about the OP but rather the 'Benefactors') You are all being silly ... buy hey what do I know ... I own all of them so just do a passaround in my own kitchen ... LOL ..



JBroida said:


> if you guys would prefer to have me sharpen it periodically, just let me know and send it my way


----------



## Nemo

I hope this is not too far from on topic:

When sharpening the Gengetsu SS (my knife, obviously not one of the passarounds), I thought that the burr was very small. Had to check twice to be sure there was one. Does this gel with other people's experience or have I just gotten too used to big burrs from sharpening too much Western stainless recently?

FWIW, I didn't find it very hard to make the knife plenty sharp.


----------



## daveb

MontezumaBoy said:


> but hey what do I know ... I own all of them so just do a passaround in my own kitchen ... LOL ..




Got a suji???? hehehehehehehehheheehhe


----------



## labor of love

The remainder of the US tour is as follows:
1)cheflarge
2)chuckles
3)s-line
4)d walker

From what it sounds like the knives could use a sharpening. If chef large feels up to it he can do the honors, if not the pass around can take a quick break and captain can ship the knives to JKI.


----------



## labor of love

@The captain, where's your review? Haha.


----------



## JBroida

labor of love said:


> The remainder of the US tour is as follows:
> 1)cheflarge
> 2)chuckles
> 3)s-line
> 4)d walker
> 
> From what it sounds like the knives could use a sharpening. If chef large feels up to it he can do the honors, if not the pass around can take a quick break and captain can ship the knives to JKI.



I won't be around for much longer to honor that (until I get back from Japan).... once I'm back I can handle that again


----------



## TheCaptain

I have my notes written up. Just need to sit down and type them out. :grin:

Although I'm a bit hesitant because I think at least one of the knives needed a better sharpening than I was comfortable attempting. I did touch up one of the knives as it was noticeably duller than the other and it made a huge difference, but I think it still needs more. 

Bit of a teaser here, the knives felt very different in hand to me. I'll touch on that in the review.

Just let me know if I should send them to Cheflarge next, or hold off until Jon gets back.


----------



## labor of love

Waiting to hear back from cheflarge. If he's comfortable sharpening the knives we can just ship straight to him. Since Jon's going to be out of the country for a bit I think the best thing to do if Cheflarge declines to sharpen would be to ship to chuckles. Chuckles you don't mind sharpening do you &#129313;???


----------



## labor of love

JBroida said:


> I won't be around for much longer to honor that (until I get back from Japan).... once I'm back I can handle that again



No worries.


----------



## TheCaptain

I'm going to ship the knife to cheflarge tomorrow. I would have liked to get it to Jon, but don't think it will arrive in time.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah, that is the plan. Sorry meant to follow up PM you.


----------



## TheCaptain

No worries. Again - my most humble thanks to labor of love and daveb for giving us this amazing opportunity.

Ok I have a thing for white #2. I swear I'm starting to recognize it out of the box.

Now - the two knives are supposed to be 240mm. Umm no at least in how I measure.


White #2 159g 240mm. This is the knife for me. Nice and polished. Felt good in my hands. I was very comfortable with veggies and proteins with this blade.

Stainless 196g weight 249mm length. Yes I weighed and measured. It felt more like my TF 240 and kato workhorse in that it was a much more substantial knife. I had to fight to keep control of this blade. Reminder - I'm a chick but even my 6"4' hubby was kinda going ...ummm hand me the smaller knife on this one.

Now if you're looking for a beast workhorse I'd ask Jon to find you one of his longer 240's. But for me I'll stay with the W#2.

We did onions, peppers, melons, protein, and carrots with these. I'm looking forward to more feedback.

Both were nice, but like I said, I like w#2.


----------



## JBroida

For what it's worth, a lot of the semi stainless ones are much more similar to your white number two experience nowadays


----------



## cheflarge

The eagle has landed!!! I will put them through the paces this week.


----------



## TheCaptain

Just a reminder to everyone, the semi stainless is the one in the wood saya!


----------



## daveb

Semi also has Kanji on the left side of blade. Carbon on right side. (Jon needed a way to tell them apart - ha!)


----------



## Godslayer

I'm excited for This


----------



## JBroida

daveb said:


> Semi also has Kanji on the left side of blade. Carbon on right side. (Jon needed a way to tell them apart - ha!)



Newer ones are different... kanji on same side, and steel type on back


----------



## TheCaptain

Aren't you on vacation?

:grin: shoo!


----------



## Nemo

TheCaptain said:


> Aren't you on vacation?
> 
> :grin: shoo!


It's probably why he's got time to post [emoji3].

And it does sound like a working holiday.


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave

TheCaptain said:


> Aren't you on vacation?
> 
> :grin: shoo!



I was assuming jet-lagged and family is asleep....

Anyway, enjoying the extra input, but focus on your trip!


----------



## cheflarge

Who's next?


----------



## labor of love

cheflarge said:


> Who's next?



&#129313; chuckles &#129313;


----------



## cheflarge

Chuckles shoot me your physical address. Should be able to ship out by the end of the week.


----------



## labor of love

I may have goofed up the US pass around order, is there anyone left in the states that I already approved for this pass around? If so, please PM me. Are there still Canadians that are interested?


----------



## dwalker

I received both knives today in good order. I just arrived home from an almost 8 hour drive from the beach. I did require one task this evening which was executed without flaw. 





I have intentionally not paid attention to which knife is which. I want to form my own opinions about the steel. I will say these are two very different knives and I am excited to use both. Both arrived with very nice fresh edges that are ready to go without any attention from me.

@chrflarge, please let me know how these are finished for my frame of reference. 

Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## cheflarge

70-30 asymetrc right hand biased finished on leather strop w/ 10000 micron diamond dust


----------



## dwalker

Thanks


----------



## cheflarge

Welcome


----------



## daveb

Chef - Did you find the differences to be more carbon vs stainless or gen 1 vs gen 2?


----------



## cheflarge

Not sure


----------



## cheflarge

Dave B. my take: The semi-stainless version was much more of a "workhorse" in my opinion. Thicker towards the spine, bit more heft to the overall knife. Very nice distal taper and geometry. If I had to choose one this would be it, for the overall versatility. The stainless clad white 2, in my opinion, more of a "laser". Lighter knife with a very thin blade, from spine to edge, with outstanding performance. Both knives sharpened easily with the white2 being quicker to hair splitting sharpness.

These are just my opinions. Both of the Gengtsu's where of the finest quality. Fit & finish superior. I believe if it came down to choosing one or the other, it would boil down to a matter of personal preference.

Hope this helps. Thank you again, to the two knife owners, for doing this it is greatly appreciated.

Al


----------

